# Happy Mother's Day!



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2016)

_Happy Mothers Day to all the moms, enjoy your special day! 


_


----------



## CuriousKate (May 8, 2016)

To All!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (May 8, 2016)

Even when the "baby" is fifteen...or forty...


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2016)

Happy Mother's Day! Will be serving crockpot lemon herbed chicken thighs for dinner. All are welcome!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 8, 2016)

Yum Shali!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 8, 2016)

I don't know how my mom did it, raising four of us, working as a nurse on the 11-7 shift, taking care of foster babies for a few years (including newborn twins for a year!), getting dinner on the table, all the laundry, refereeing all the squabbles between us kids, etc.  I look at the toll it took on my wife at times and she only had one child to contend with.  Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there.  Take a bow.....you earned it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Cookie (May 8, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (May 8, 2016)

Hope all the Mom's out there with either human or fur kids had a lovely day!!! I got my gardenia, my girl got me some special heartfelt goodies and my son ordered takeaway Indian...MMMMM just like Mama Madhavi used to make...eldest son could have called, but it's his wife's first official Mommy's Day...I'll call him tomorrow.


----------

